# Best 22 inch or 24 inch LED around 15k INR



## sandynator (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys need your help in choosing the best 22 OR 24 inch LED urgently before the Blackout in metros.

Budget strictly around 15k & size not more than 24 inch as it will be fitted into wall cabinet.

At present the connection will be through digital cable [cisco STB box]
Usage will be bare minimum on an average 2-3 hrs daily for watching news, regional channels, cricket matches & music channels on weekends. Most importantly for rest of the day it should act as good Show Piece. 


I've chosen following 2 full HD models if there are any other which I missed out do mention

*www.flipkart.com/panasonic-th-l24x...hd-television/p/itmdddmvtskvkteh#read-reviews

Samsung UA22ES5000 22" LED TV online | Buy Samsung UA22ES5000 22" LED TV in India | Tata Croma


One more question comes to my mind is that will Full HD in this 22 & 24 inch segment make any difference for HD channels like Star Sports etc. Or if I connect any HD source to it?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2012)

Get this 
Philips 24 Inches HD LCD 24PFL6306 Television
Link
Philips 24 Inches HD LCD 24PFL6306 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

I have suggested this to following pros
1)3 HDMI ports
2)Has upscaler namely Pixel plus HD will provide you sharpest image possible.
3)It is the only company which produces 24 inch LCDs
4)This has 20 watts rms of Sound which will be enough for medium to small room.

For such a small size full HD doesn't make sense.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 19, 2012)

Samsung model is quite good, apart from that do have a look at the Philips listed above too.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 19, 2012)

Philips one is LCD & the ones which I mentioned are LED panels.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ Samsung though is led it is only having 1 HDMI port and audio output is only 6 watts which is too low to enjoy a TV.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 19, 2012)

how many hdmi's recommended?

For audio all lcd/led's may not be satisfactory so planned to connect 2.1 creative inspire m2600 or altec vs 2621 which are lying around. 

Can i connect any 2.1 speakers directly to lcd/led's? I do not want to invest in standalone dvd player. 
Thnks.

guys just saw an ad in paper of
toshiba pu200 23inch led tv with built in sound bar, 2hdmi

what your call?


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2012)

At least 2 HDMI ports is recommended.

You can connect any external 2.1 speakers through headphone port of TV. 

Toshiba PU200 looks nice.Toshiba is providing 3 yrs of warranty and have very good features go with it.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2012)

guys which of the above company has good after sale.

location mumbai[western suburb]

mostly inclined towards toshiba


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

^^Your location should have toshiba service center frankly speaking other than toshiba,philips,pana all other like Sony,Samsung are providing only 1 year warranty which sucks
A person is spending huge amount on HDTV around 30k to 1 lakhs but these company don't provide more than 1 year warranty which is a risky matter.
what if you buy a very good TV from these company after one year your panel fails.I suggest you ask your dealer locally or search in google maps.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 22, 2012)

Only one service centre for toshiba in mumbai that too in central suburb which is a bit of worry for me.
I totally agree with you on the warranty part.

*EDIT *
Yesterday evening the elders from the family decided to have TV by 24th Dussehra itself. So we had just 3 hrs with us & finally settled for a TV which was not at all on our list.

*First hault CROMA @7.45 pm* 
Panasonic TH-L24X5D & Toshiba PU200 were not available. Samsung UA22ES5000 was there but could not impress us instead *www.sony.co.in/product/klv-24ex430 got our attention. Before finalizing decided to visit another showroom.

*Second hault Kohinoor Electronics @9.20 pm*
Panasonic TH-L24X5D & Toshiba PU200 were not available.
Asked for Sony KLV-24EX430 & just by its side was *www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/5000-series-61-cm-24-inch-full-hd-1080p-24pfl5957_v7/prd/ [My cousin was already glued on it watching a cricket match & probably made up his mind]

On comparing side by side Picture Quality of Philips seemed slightly better with natural colours. From an angle Philips totally out-shined Sony may be something to do with *Pixel Plus HD*. After hearing of 3yrs company warranty & 2k Discount on exchange of 12 yrs older working Videcon TV my cousin finally put a stamp on it. 

Thanks @minion


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2012)

^^That was a nice purchase congrats on your new purchase mate.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 22, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^That was a nice purchase congrats on your new purchase mate.



I never expected that philips would be that good. Back in 2006 hardly any dealer use to stock them.


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2012)

^^Philips Pixel Perfect Engine is the most powerful engine in market.They add new feature every year in their picture engine unlike other manufacturers.


----------

